# G0180 and G0181



## pbdas1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Evening everyone.  With the updates made to the Home Health Certification by Medicare I want to make sure I am on the same page with everyone else.  If the Family Practice physician certifies or even the Hospitalist at this point either way they would bill the G0180.  The Family Practice provider would be billing the G0181 as the "hand off" provider?


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Jan 17, 2011)

The certification code is G0180 and the recert is G0179. The G0181 is the care plan oversight that is billed month to month based on the time spent. 

It is my understanding that the oversight can only be billed by the physician/group who signed the plan of care. And the oversight physician must have billed a face to face encounter with the patient in the last 6 months. Here is the MLN documentation from CMS
http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------

